# Blue Screen of Death (DUMP ERROR) Need Assitance



## esudip (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all,

I have Asus P8Z68-V motherboard with Intel i5 2500K Processor which is OC @ 4.8 Ghz and I have Good Heatsink for that (ThermalRight Silver Arrow) and a Raedon HD 6970 2Gb Graphics card with G.Skill 4+4 Gb Rams.

My problem is that when I started to play any game after some time the Blues screen appears with dump error msg. if somebody analyze those files i just want to know what is the exact problem ??

Is it RAM or OC or Over Temperature ???

Please let me know !!!     
102511-25693-01.dmp - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

(NOTE : My .dmp file is of 256KB and the forum limit is of 200KB hence I uploaded it on 4shared.com please refer the link)


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

You are running 6970 on a CM Extreme series!!..who suggested the config??
I would suggest you to get a good PSU from any of your friends/relatives & see if you still have the same problem. If not then change that ticking time-bomb of a PSU!!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

Checked the dump file. Memory allocation problem. Check the RAM modules.


----------



## justme101 (Oct 25, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Checked the dump file. Memory allocation problem. Check the RAM modules.



yup...i had a similar problem changed the RAM sticks and everything was perfect. Just borrow a module from someone and try it on your PC to be sure.


----------



## Futsuu (Oct 26, 2011)

I had the exact same issue with the P8Z68-V, only in my case the CPU is a 2600K and my GTX 590 was throwing up Code 43 errors in device manager.

None of your hardware is faulty, the fix is to run your RAM modules at a maximum of 1333MHz. I don't know what the issue is, still haven't figured it out myself but I guess Intel weren't kidding when they had 1333MHz as the max supported memory frequency for these processors.

Would your G.Skill modules be of the 1.25v Sniper variety, by any chance? I'm thinking it's the RAM voltage that's the issue here because there are plenty of people who've run their RAM at 1600MHz without any issues.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 26, 2011)

lower the ram frequency with tighter timings take help of cpuz to find the settings from spd data will be ok


----------



## esudip (Oct 26, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> You are running 6970 on a CM Extreme series!!..who suggested the config??
> I would suggest you to get a good PSU from any of your friends/relatives & see if you still have the same problem. If not then change that ticking time-bomb of a PSU!!



Whats is the Problem with CM Extreme 700 W ????



d6bmg said:


> Checked the dump file. Memory allocation problem. Check the RAM modules.



Thanks....... I will run a Memtest for that, hope it will give the perfect dignostic for me !!!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 26, 2011)

esudip said:


> Whats is the Problem with CM Extreme 700 W ????



check this list

EggXpert - Eggxpert Tiered Power Supply List


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 26, 2011)

> My problem is that when I started to play any game after some time the Blues screen appears with dump error msg. if somebody analyze those files i just want to know what is the exact problem ??



Get WhoCrashed - that should tell you what's causing the crash


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 26, 2011)

@esudip, if u are running the rig in your siggy, shut it down ASAP and change the PSU (If u care about ur PC components)...


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> Get WhoCrashed - that should tell you what's causing the crash



Nice software profile. But does it work, I mean work flawlessly?


----------



## esudip (Oct 26, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> Get WhoCrashed - that should tell you what's causing the crash



You Rock Dude.........This software analyzes my dump files and tell me that crash is due to Thermal Problem.... So I minimize my OC from 4.8 to 4.2 and It is Running well Now....... Thanks, 

I will run it for long time and let you know !!!

This is the Analysis of the DUMP Error........

*On Tue 10/25/2011 3:57:16 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal!HalBugCheckSystem+0x1E3) 
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA800A1F9028, 0xBE200000, 0x5110A)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). 
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. *

AND

*On Tue 10/25/2011 3:57:16 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\102511-18657-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: unknown_module_00000000`00000000.sys (Unloaded_Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000+0x124) 
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA800A1F9028, 0xBE200000, 0x5110A)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). 
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: unknown_module_00000000`00000000.sys . 
Google query: unknown_module_00000000`00000000.sys WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
*


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

esudip said:


> You Rock Dude.........*This software analyzes my dump files and tell me that crash is due to Thermal Problem.*... So I minimize my OC from 4.8 to 4.2 and It is Running well Now....... Thanks,
> 
> I will run it for long time and let you know !!!



I mis-read the demp file.  wtf? Shame on me.


----------



## thecreativeboy (Oct 27, 2011)

The issue is with your RAM modules. Just pluck the RAM sticks from RAM slot and remove the dust if there is anything and insert the same in RAM slot. Hope this will work. otherwise go for a Memtest.


----------



## Futsuu (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, my post got completely lost in the shuffle there thanks to the approval stuff. Did you try reducing the RAM frequency to 1333MHz? Are those 1.25v G.Skill Snipers?


----------



## esudip (Oct 27, 2011)

thecreativeboy said:


> The issue is with your RAM modules. Just pluck the RAM sticks from RAM slot and remove the dust if there is anything and insert the same in RAM slot. Hope this will work. otherwise go for a Memtest.



If it is due to RAM then my machine need to give dump error after lowering down my OC from 4.8 to 4.2 but after lowering down my CPU speed to 4.2 the machine does not give my DUMP error. I will OC againt 4.8 and see what happens ??

If it gives error again then this is definitely Thermal issue as given above.


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 27, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Nice software profile. But does it work, I mean work flawlessly?



perhaps not flawlessly but often gives a very good pointer


----------



## esudip (Oct 28, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> perhaps not flawlessly but often gives a very good pointer



Thanks,  Its Good not Better !!!


----------



## esudip (Nov 23, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @esudip, if u are running the rig in your siggy, shut it down ASAP and change the PSU (If u care about ur PC components)...



Changed my PSU to Corsair TX750 V2 !!!

How is this ???



ssb1551 said:


> You are running 6970 on a CM Extreme series!!..who suggested the config??
> I would suggest you to get a good PSU from any of your friends/relatives & see if you still have the same problem. If not then change that ticking time-bomb of a PSU!!



Changed the PSU to Corsair TX750 V2.........Thanks !!!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ TX750-V2 is very good PSU. Congrats!!


----------



## esudip (Nov 23, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ TX750-V2 is very good PSU. Congrats!!



Thanks Bro...... Because of you guyz I have lots of Guidance !!

Thanks All

By the way I brought this PSU for 6100/- from Lamington road. If anyone wants it good deal and according to critics the PSU is Very Stable and Excellent Product.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats esudip.. How far were u able to push ur 2500K with silver arrow?


----------



## esudip (Nov 26, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Congrats esudip.. How far were u able to push ur 2500K with silver arrow?



@ 4.8 Ghz it gives me Dump error because of Overheating (When I play Games)

Now I OC my i5 2500K to 4.6 Ghz and It is Stable (While Playing Games also).

So I am going to stick with 4.6 ghz.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 27, 2011)

esudip said:


> @ 4.8 Ghz it gives me Dump error because of Overheating (When I play Games)



You sure its due overheating?? SA is capable of pushing 2500K to 5GHz, i guess..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 27, 2011)

esudip said:


> @ 4.8 Ghz it gives me Dump error because of Overheating (When I play Games)
> 
> Now I OC my i5 2500K to 4.6 Ghz and It is Stable (While Playing Games also).
> 
> So I am going to stick with 4.6 ghz.



Please mention the ambient temperature of your room, temperature of CPU in idle & heavy-loaded condition. 
Cause: As MegMind have posted, SA is more than capable of OC'ing up-to 5GHz. So, some problem must be there in your case.


----------



## esudip (Nov 27, 2011)

Temp of room is within 20-25 C

But I have Cooler Master HAF922 Machine with 4 Giant Fans.

I performed Stress Test on 4.8 for 1Hr and it was successful but I felt that when I play game for more that half an hot the machine gives me a dump error. Now I am running well on 4.6 without any problem !!!


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 27, 2011)

esudip said:


> I performed Stress Test on 4.8 for 1Hr and it was successful but I felt that when I play game for more that half an hot the machine gives me a dump error. Now I am running well on 4.6 without any problem !!!



What were the temps while stress testing?
Games never push ur CPU the way stress testing does..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2011)

esudip said:


> I performed Stress Test on 4.8 for 1Hr and it was successful but I felt that when I play game for more that half an hot the machine gives me a dump error. Now I am running well on 4.6 without any problem !!!



Well, very few game (almost no game) can push your computer upto the level of extreme stress test done by software. While doing stress test the temperature must be gone above 70C, which you might have overlooked, and that's why you are having the problem.


----------

